# Shih Tzu vs. Pekingese



## miyagiXsan (Jan 1, 2008)

*does the cutesy talking-from-dog's-POV thing*

Hello. My name is Miyagi, and I am to having a problem. Me to being a very elegant breed of dog, but I was found on the street by me typist's mother. So we not sure whether I am shih tzu or pekingese. Typists has doing research but can't find the exact difference...We thinking something about feet. Please help us?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

would you be able to post a pic of your new found pup?


----------



## miyagiXsan (Jan 1, 2008)

animalcraker said:


> would you be able to post a pic of your new found pup?


(Not doggy talking right now) I don't have a USB with me at the moment, but soon, yes.


----------



## corgi_lover (Jan 4, 2008)

here is a pic of a peek and a shi
http://www.artpaw.com/shitzu_art2c.jpg
taller legs and more dog looking
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/792/5004911.JPG
short legs usually only this color and very slow


----------



## tipsysmama (Jan 3, 2008)

The face of the dog really should give it away. A pekingese has a very flat face usually black whereas a Shih-tzu has a longer snout and the face can be a variety of colors.
You can click the following link to see a picture of my Shih-tzu

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh91/tipsysmama/SA400207.jpg


----------

